# sensores inalámbricos de temperatura y humedad



## aqjode (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola a todos,

me gustaría saber si alguno conoce algún tipo de sensor inalámbrico de temperatura y humedad o  individuales. La idea es monitorizar un edificio mediante este tipo de sensores. En principio no hay restricción de precios ni nada por el estilo. 

Muchas gracias


----------

